# Let me see your fish rooms



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out what to do with my spawns and such, so I'd love to see lots and lots of pics of everyone's setups if you don't mind. I'd also love to hear how you keep the water temp stable when it's inside your home.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

ooooh i'll be sure to keep my eyes on this thread


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

^ Same.
I'm thinking of turning my closet into my betta room. (It's a walk-in..not gonna just shove 'em in there. lol)
I just have to figure out how I'd hook up all the heaters and lights..


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

xMandy said:


> ^ Same.
> I'm thinking of turning my closet into my betta room. (It's a walk-in..not gonna just shove 'em in there. lol)
> I just have to figure out how I'd hook up all the heaters and lights..


heat the closet :-D


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

I have to keep my room pretty cool (I own chinchillas) and in the summer I deff need to keep the temp down.
Don't see how I'd keep just the closet warm..though it'd be nice!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

ooooh the closet idea is a good one! i have a largeish (not quite walk in but almost) closet in my bedroom, and it stays very warm in there with the door closed! There is a light in there as well that I can leave on during the day. we don't use it much, just stores stuff!


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Well thereee you go! Use that darn rack in there for aquariums..and still have room under it for a table and even more! hehe


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

no, the rack in there would never hold all the water that would go on it. i'd need to take the current attached shelving down and buy some freestanding shelving.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Oh, I see.
I've stored things that weigh a hoodle more than my tanks on mine. (tanks..1-3g not huge. lol) ..but I could picture the nightmare of it all falling down. -shudder-


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

lol not really a fish room,but my room is full of bettas


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll get pics of my set up soon. Right now my spawn tank is actually in my living room whereas the rest of my tanks are on racks in my bedroom.

@cajunamy... Target has racks on sale right now for $34.99. They're the ones I have and they are AWESOME! Mine has 5 shelves and I can fit a 10 gallon and a few jars on each shelf. I have 2. I think the ones on sale are the wider ones so you might be able to fit 2 ten gallons per shelf if it can hold that much weight.

They're really sturdy and easy to assemble/dissasemble and move.

Edit to add..
The also have smaller racks on sale for $15. I might pick one up to put on my front porch to hold jars.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

1fish - ooo I will go look! Yeah I will need to check on the weight limit though. I am looking for at least 5 shelves with at least 250 lb weight limit on each shelf. Ideally I'd like really wide ones so I can fit 2 10s on one shelf, like you said. So if the weight limit is right, whoo!


@anbu - what temp do the jars/tanks get to? What temp is the air in your room?


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

i have oodles of tarantulas but when i had less i used to keep them in a walk in closet with a small small little electric space heater. i wonder if it would work for bettas. now i just have bettas scattered around my tarantula and reptile room haha.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a small heater that I bought for my bettas when they were in the bathroom. I was told it was a fire hazard though. it's thermostat controlled though.....


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> 1fish - ooo I will go look! Yeah I will need to check on the weight limit though. I am looking for at least 5 shelves with at least 250 lb weight limit on each shelf. Ideally I'd like really wide ones so I can fit 2 10s on one shelf, like you said. So if the weight limit is right, whoo!


This shelf will hold 500lbs per shelf. :-D


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

it's 500 lbs evenly distributed which generally means the weight divided by the amount of shelves, so 125 per shelf


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Damn!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah, i looked at that when I was buying the one shelf I have, to make sure the weight limit was per shelf


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I have an extra storage/office room with no windows that stays 82-86, so I dont need heaters during the summer. I currently only have 2 tanks and one in my living room but all 3 and a new 55g will be in there soon.

First pic is in my living room, second is the office


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

xmandy i have chinchillas too. i have a breeder one that is a gray named Dusty.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

You breed? Do you show?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

no he is too young. what kinds do you have and how many?


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

I have 3 right now.. plan to get more in the future if I cant pair my females.
I have 3 greys. 2 females and one male. (I got one from a 'byb' and she was pregnant. Had 2 kits but one passed away at 5 weeks.)
I'd like to get a TOV mosaic male for my 9 week old and an ebony or black velvet for one of my grey females if the other doesn't accept her. 

Are you going to show? o.o 
You say hes a breeder.. Thought you would. sorry..chinnie convos make me so curious. haha


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

no i would if i could but my dad doesnt want to support more than we have now.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Oh I see.
I wanted to try breeding/showing them (obviously wouldn't breed if it weren't for quality!) but I joined a forum and met a ton of rescues that talk about their rescues.. you start to see a lot of chins dumped off with things like malo and what not from being bred for no good reason..and how there's so many of them sitting in shelters. So I decided against it.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thats so sad. i wish i could spoil each and every one like i do to mine with its 5 foot cage.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Same. I use ferret nation 142. 
Are you on a chin forum? You should totally join the one I'm on! It's a really friendly place.. everyone's just there to share about the chins and love them..like this forum with bettas!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

don't have time but i will look at it and if i get addicted to it i will join!


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

It's lucky's place chinchilla.
You have to join to see it. [=
It's really cool


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's my split 10 gallon with Ratchet on the left side of the picture and Pants (Pantalaimon) on the right side with the filter. Both are still young, but Pants is the younger of the two if you go by size and how long we've had them.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't really have a fish room... unless you mean one spoiled betta in a 5 gallon tank is a fish room...


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

at present my three main tanks are on: 
1x 5gal on a set of draws
1 x 5gal on a custom stand (wooden)
1 x large display cant remember the size tank divided up to house 9 soon to house 10 boys on a custom steel stand bf made

and theres a temp tank i borrowed on my draws its a 6 bay but the dividers are removable.

in few weeks ill have more tanks, just bought this tank stand:








*Features*



Silver Vein Powder Coated
Fully adjustable shelves
9mm MDF Shelves
Plastic Floor Protectors
Heavy Duty Steel Construction
Easy to assemble – no nuts & bolts required
 

*Benefits / Specification*



1830mm H x 910mm W x 400mm D
Capacity: unit holds up to 750kg evenly distributed

the top and bottom shelf are for bf the other three are going to hold a big ladies tank, So that they are not in small groups i can have them all together, and a spawn tank plus a 6 bay, then there will be room for jars.


** this has been set up for a few months now but i havent gottn around to painting the MDF shelving. if its bare and water spills it will swell and need replacing so im not allowed tanks on it till its painted haha


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Here are a few shots of my bedroom from tonight. At the moment the only official breeding going on, is between my pair of Betta rutilans who spawn nearly every fortnight and have one juvenile in there as well as a newborn fry (male is holding it still).

The tanks on the floor and sterilite tubs are temporary. I’m just working on dividing and cycling the three footer on the bottom shelf (which is currently holding my spare bits of driftwood). The really dark tanks are where I house my wild bettas. Eventually I do plan to have all but two tanks in my room. Just a matter of finding the time in between water changes to do so :lol:






































Ignore the tangle of power cords, I need my brother to put another powerpoint in.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

well my entire apt is only one room, does that count? 6 bettas, 1 chinchilla, 1 dog and me in 280 sq ft :shock:


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Abby said:


> at present my three main tanks are on:
> 1x 5gal on a set of draws
> 1 x 5gal on a custom stand (wooden)
> 1 x large display cant remember the size tank divided up to house 9 soon to house 10 boys on a custom steel stand bf made
> ...


Oooooh! Where might I purchase a shelf like that?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had something like that when I was in college. I think I got it at Walmart.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

whatever you do if u buy that shelf at the walmart don;t stop by the betta cemetery! its sad!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

For those looking to heat smaller spaces,I dont know quite what theyre called, but they have new-type space heaters that are almost flush with the wall, that are white and have no exposed elements.. My boyfriend has them in his 200+ year old house to help with...well, an old house, and they work well.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

200+ old house is scary... its like the house is haunted and it gets cold  for no reason


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I try not to think of that, bwagh! Its actually warmer than my house, usually. But my house is just cold. -___-

LittleBettaFish, I like your set ups! Do you have more pictures of the wild-types tanks? Theyre so interesting, Ive always been curious about them.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

haha my room is my fish room, good thing it stays nice and warm in there. lol (sorry for the terrible quality pics, its from my phone. terrible i know:-?)

this is on my computer desk, 2 2 gallon tanks that are empty (until tomorrow) 











this is in a little alcove in my room, no idea why its there but its handy :lol: their are 2 2 gallon tanks, both with a male betta in them











this is on a little bureau (i think thats what their called? lol) thats up against the wall, right next to the alcove (their are 8 females in small bowls, some plants in a little bowl, some snails in a little tank, and a female in a 2g tank. and tomorrow their will be 3 more females in little bowls here)











this is on a little dresser thing i took from my dad(lol), right in from of the bureau (an empty 10 gallon, going to be used for my first breeding attempt!)











and finally, this is on a litle dresser drawer thing, in an open closet that is full of an unreasonable amount of things i dont need. lol (its a 20g, soon to hold all the females i have. yay sorority!!!)












so there it is, my humble abode. its becoming more fish than person in here... lol :roll::lol:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> I try not to think of that, bwagh! Its actually warmer than my house, usually. But my house is just cold. -___-
> 
> LittleBettaFish, I like your set ups! Do you have more pictures of the wild-types tanks? Theyre so interesting, Ive always been curious about them.


I will try and get some nice shots with my mum's camera. Wilds are actually super easy to care for, and aside from my Betta uberis pair who hide all day, they are as friendly (and piggy) as their domesticated cousins. My rutilans breed constantly without any prompting from me and their fry has reached juvenile stage without me feeding it (I didn't know it had survived).


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I would like that!  that sounds so fun. ive read they can live in pairs with good cover in 5 gallon tanks. Is this true? I would love to have wild types, maybe after my domestic two have left me.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

<off topic> 
I think it depends not only on the species you have, but also on the individual fish.

I have 4 Betta coccina living in a 7 gallon biotope tank, who seem to get on rather well aside from the occasional flare or bout of chasing. Then I have my pair of Betta uberis living in the same sized tank with the same sort of conditions who hide from each other all the time. The only fish I see in that tank is my single Clown Killifish survivor. 

I'm going to go harass my mum to use her camera (mine sucks and is about two seconds from going into the bin), and I'll take a couple of shots of my fish and tanks and post them up in a separate thread


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

would they be happy in old jam jars and tupperware containers? will they be ok until i find someone to buy them?


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

@CrowntailTwitchy57--
as long as you do your homework, and clean their jars/tupperwares every day


----------

